# Monster Cookie Metric



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

Is anyone doing this ride. I did it last year and will again this year. It a good well supported ride.

http://rideoregonride.com/events/monster-cookie-metric-century-salem/


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm planning on doing it, weather depending.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Also depends on the weather for me. Not so much fun in torrential downpour and winds. Look for the tubby on the black single speed, yellow bar tape and yellow tires, that's me...


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Doesn't look good weather-wise as of now. 

Getting tired of this crappy weekend weather only to wake up Monday and it's bright and sunny on the way to work...


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

The weather sucked.....


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well you should know by now that we only get the good weather during the work week. Not on the weekends...

Sorry. 
I heard somebody from the Portland Velo got hit pretty good by a car. 

Our club's century the RACC is this Sat. I'm hoping it will stay dry, but they are saying rain...


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

The last few years the weather has been good, this year the weather sucked. In addition to the rain and headwinds my wife got caught in a hailstorm. I just burned massive amounts of calories riding a tandem with my daughter into the headwinds. 
I've done it since 2009 when I got back into road riding so I'll do it again next year.


----------

